# please help me find the qr codes to this path ~



## Cailey (Jan 17, 2016)

I need the full set of qr codes please! this path has angles and some skinny path parts as well.
I've been searching for awhile now so either I'm blind or..........

example #1 & example #2​


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't know if this will help, but number 1's Dream Address is 5*600-2123-7700*.
Number 2's Dream Address is *7000-3514-3916*.


----------



## Cailey (Jan 17, 2016)

thanks ^ bumping for qr code~


----------



## Emichu (Jan 17, 2016)

Try looking up acnl qr code diamond path. I could post the link to a blog with the qr codes on it but I need to have at least 3 posts before posting links.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is this the one? http://potofu66.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-50.html

There's multiple colors to choose from.


----------



## Cailey (Jan 17, 2016)

Emichu said:


> Try looking up acnl qr code diamond path. I could post the link to a blog with the qr codes on it but I need to have at least 3 posts before posting links.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



YESSSSS THANK YOU YESSSSS <3
lol thank you very much I appreciate it


----------

